# 9sp Transmission oil change



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Looks pretty similar to the Gen 1 Diesel change. The measured drain and fill is OK, if you know for sure you have no leaks, and you are also assuming the factory fill was correct, which we would hope it is, but I might say that it's possible it might have been off. It is a hassle to get the car up and level, in most cases, (I have driveway that is not level that makes it a bit easier for me) though I would recommend the fluid level check. What makes it difficult and a bit dangerous... you have to do it with the engine running, after cycling though all gears, and at full operating temperature (which can be measured as the excess fluid drains off with a non-contact thermometer, if you can't pull up the TFT from your OBD2 port). I'm at about 23K on one of my 9sp cars, so I'll be doing this soon, and perhaps I'll post up some helps on the process for the level check proceedure at that time.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I think the drain a fill is a reasonable way to do it, and once a few post the amount they took out we should have a real good idea how much should be in there. It has a safe range much like engine oil, so +/- a few ounces is not a big concern.

My 9 spd. had 6.0 qts. of ATF. No sign of leaks at all at 30,000 mi. Fluid was more than ready to be changed though.

Trying to get the car level is hard on stands.
It's just not safe IMO to properly check the trans fluid level without an actual lift.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

TDCruze said:


> I think the drain a fill is a reasonable way to do it, and once a few post the amount they took out we should have a real good idea how much should be in there. It has a safe range much like engine oil, so +/- a few ounces is not a big concern.
> 
> My 9 spd. had 6.0 qts. of ATF. No sign of leaks at all at 30,000 mi. Fluid was more than ready to be changed though.
> 
> ...


Getting level can be tricky, but it can be done "safely". If you have a level surface, you just have the jack stands all about the same and it should still be level. I must admit, I never thougt I'd use my builder's level when doing work on a car, but now it's regular tool. Since I have a hill, I can lift just the front, and be pretty close and make a minor adjustment on the rear with the tires still on the ground supporting the car. The biggest safety issue for me is being under the car while it's running, and even on a lift that is not ideal. 

I agree, it's likely going to be fine with the measured drain and re-fill method, but keep in mind, if you have an accident and spill some while draining you could be stuck with an unknown amount, and too much or too little out of that safe zone can be a problem.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

With a base line for fluid refill volume now established, I would think as long as the transmission sump is fully drained before refill. Measuring fluid out would really not be necessary again, although I will likely do it one more time to see.


----------

